# Baked potato or pasta



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Trying to cut before my next cycle and still look bloated so cut my pasta down so I'm getting 30grams of carbs but just wondering what else is best


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

If you want to cut fat your best bet is low GI type foods mate. Google it.

You want foods that don't produce an insulin spike, insulin is a fat storing hormone. So pasta, white bread, white rice all these things are a no no.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> If you want to cut fat your best bet is low GI type foods mate. Google it.
> 
> You want foods that don't produce an insulin spike, insulin is a fat storing hormone. So pasta, white bread, white rice all these things are a no no.


Agree! Try to get any carbs from low GI source, this is working well for me at the moment. Along with a **** load of cardio I am loosing fat and it doesnt feel to much like a 'diet'


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Just checked a GI list back to bake potatos


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am stearing clear of the pasta mate as l am sure its the reason for my bloating.

I am also cutting out my evening carbs as well.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Milky said:


> I am stearing clear of the pasta mate as l am sure its the reason for my bloating.
> 
> I am also cutting out my evening carbs as well.


Yeh I read you had done this looks like I'll be following


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Tried sweet potato or wholegrain rice mate?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

try sweet potato


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

yeah as above sweet potato is awesome, im bout to go on a really strict diet as i am getting close to feeling good but need 4-6 weeks of a big push to lose a bit more and am going to live on sweet potato, fish and brocolli. :thumb:

I find i can limit my portions of sweet potato much better than i do pasta and rice and is more satisfying. Plus i understand it have more fibre and goodness than rice etc.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Oats have been my key carb in my diet, nice low GI.


----------



## KeepEating (Dec 5, 2011)

Sweet potato for me, or if really lowering carbs then just from veg, broccoli, cauliflower etc.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Milky said:


> I am stearing clear of the pasta mate as l am sure its the reason for my bloating.
> 
> I am also cutting out my evening carbs as well.


Going to try something similar myself soon and base my carbs around workouts and have a cut off for my final 3 meals of the day and go almost carb free.

Similar to Timed carb diet but easier to stick to but I understand results won't be as quick


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Low GI Options

Wheat Pasta Shapes 54

New Potatoes 54

Meat Ravioli 39

Spaghetti	32

Tortellini (Cheese) 50

Egg Fettuccini 32

Brown Rice	50

Buckwheat	51

White long grain rice 50

Pearled Barley 22

Yam 35

Sweet Potatoes	48

Instant Noodles	47

Wheat tortilla	30


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Surely the GI scale is only really relevant when having the carb on their own? i was always led to beleive as soon as you have a carb with a protein source then that slows down the absorbtion rate anyways?


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Surely the GI scale is only really relevant when having the carb on their own? i was always led to beleive as soon as you have a carb with a protein source then that slows down the absorbtion rate anyways?


Yep,true. Also adding fat (EVOO is perfect for this) slows gastric emptying and absorption times.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

So according to GI theory, it is better to eat chips than a baked potato coz they are lower in GI. :clap:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> So according to GI theory, it is better to eat chips than a baked potato coz they are lower in GI. :clap:


Who are we to argue with that!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

You have to also take into account the macros and total calories......


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Apparently adding vinegar also lowers the GI value.

So deep-fried chips smothered in vinegar is a really low GI food.

Halle****inglluhah

Off to the chippy


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Thunderstruck said:


> Surely the GI scale is only really relevant when having the carb on their own? i was always led to beleive as soon as you have a carb with a protein source then that slows down the absorbtion rate anyways?


I have always had a shake after carb filled meal


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

chilli potoatoe wedges FTW!

all you need is spuds, olive oil, fresh chillis and salt and pepper and an oven 

if you only gonna eat a small amount of carbs then it may aswell be nice tasting


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Not readall replies coz I'm in a rush + lazy! But if you're only putting away 30g a day surely you really need to allocate it to just veg? It sounds like you're in a keto state on such a low amount.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Not readall replies coz I'm in a rush + lazy! But if you're only putting away 30g a day surely you really need to allocate it to just veg? It sounds like you're in a keto state on such a low amount.


30kg was just the one meal, having 100kg in a day but going to drop one meal now and replace the pasta with bake potato or veg


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> 30kg was just the one meal, having 100kg in a day but going to drop one meal now and replace the pasta with bake potato or veg


30*kg* in one meal!!! mg:

Haha


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Sweet potato

Brown rice


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> 30kg was just the one meal, having 100kg in a day but going to drop one meal now and replace the pasta with bake potato or veg


no wonder your bloated 30 kilo's a lot


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

as for GI, its a load of bollox - potato or pasta, dont make any difference, potatoes are probably the 'healthier' option, particularly if u leave the skin on but diet wise there isnt much in it as u will almost always be eating it with protein or protein and fat. Its the overall calorie content that makes u fat, u can lose weight or gain muscle on shakes and crisps lol, just depends how much u have.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Feelin-Big said:


> 30*kg* in one meal!!! mg:
> 
> Haha





Fatstuff said:


> no wonder your bloated 30 kilo's a lot


aright bugger off it's too:laugh: early


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> as for GI, its a load of bollox - potato or pasta, dont make any difference, potatoes are probably the 'healthier' option, particularly if u leave the skin on but diet wise there isnt much in it as u will almost always be eating it with protein or protein and fat. Its the overall calorie content that makes u fat, u can lose weight or gain muscle on shakes and crisps lol, just depends how much u have.


Don't tell me that I *LOVE* crisps


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> Don't tell me that I *LOVE* crisps


lol it wouldnt fill u up very well though


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> lol it wouldnt fill u up very well though


You haven't seen how much I could put away


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Just eat what you fancy, it wont change much.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> You haven't seen how much I could put away


LOL, do it, start a log and have 10 packets of crisps and 4 triple scoop shakes 

would be about

130g carbs

30g fat

300g protein 

1960 calories, u could diet lovely on that:lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL, do it, start a log and have 10 packets of crisps and 4 triple scoop shakes
> 
> would be about
> 
> ...


No we're talking what crisps do you recon?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> No we're talking what crisps do you recon?


thats worked out with french fries lol, they are lowest calorie thats why i chose them


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> thats worked out with french fries lol, they are lowest calorie thats why i chose them


I though quavers were


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Don't think there's much in it tbf, ff are 84 calories


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

doesn't matter this all got me hungry just had a apple and a shake


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

@Fatstuff So a baked potatoe (high GI) at 7PM won't make me store fat under a calorie deficit?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Muscle said:


> @Fatstuff So a baked potatoe (high GI) at 7PM won't make me store fat under a calorie deficit?


No mate


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Alright thanks, why does everyone say that it will produce an insulin spike? :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

High gi foods will cause your blood sugar to rise, which in turn causes an insulin spike, but there are more factors to this than just that. Firstly a baked potato with the skin is not that high anyway and u will (I presume) be eating fats and protein with it bringing the gi of the meal down anyway. If your eating balanced meals, forget that gi even exists lol


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

http://www.the-gi-diet.org/lowgifoods/


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> High gi foods will cause your blood sugar to rise, which in turn causes an insulin spike, but there are more factors to this than just that. Firstly a baked potato with the skin is not that high anyway and u will (I presume) be eating fats and protein with it bringing the gi of the meal down anyway. If your eating balanced meals, forget that gi even exists lol


Yup baked potatoe, 100g cottage cheese and green beans.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Muscle said:


> Yup baked potatoe, 100g cottage cheese and green beans.


Then don't worry your overthinking things, if u eat a high protein balanced diet with a calorie defecit ur laughing!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

arnt sweet potatoes low gi?


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

stone14 said:


> arnt sweet potatoes low gi?


Yes but taste disgusting lol.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

stone14 said:


> arnt sweet potatoes low gi?


Gi doesn't matter though is the point I'm getting at!!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Fatstuff said:


> Gi doesn't matter though is the point I'm getting at!!


i dont no what your talking about mate i just read the thread title and posted lol


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Fatstuff, a voice of reason in a sea of crap that's been posted in here.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

bayman said:


> Fatstuff, a voice of reason in a sea of crap that's been posted in here.


So u an advocate of the French fries and whey diet :rolleye:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, if fats and proteins reduce the GI of a carb food source, then if the carb is low GI already, does it reduce it even further.

I think GI does matter.

If I have a tuna sandwich on white bread, I know in half an hour I'm gonna be hungry again.

If I have it on wholemeal, it will keep me full for longer.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Well, if fats and proteins reduce the GI of a carb food source, then if the carb is low GI already, does it reduce it even further.
> 
> I think GI does matter.
> 
> ...


Why does it matter?

Some high GI foods (white potatoes being a prime example) score really highly on the Satiety Index (feeling of fullness). High GI doesn't necessarily mean highly processed or liable to make you hungry. White fish and whey protein are high GI FFS!

Comparing wholemeal bread to white bread is like comaring white and brown sugar, both ****e!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

bayman said:


> Why does it matter?
> 
> Some high GI foods (white potatoes being a prime example) score really highly on the Satiety Index (feeling of fullness). High GI doesn't necessarily mean highly processed or liable to make you hungry. *White fish and whey protein are high GI FFS*!
> 
> Comparing wholemeal bread to white bread is like comaring white and brown sugar, both ****e!


Are you serious ? Do you even understand what the Glycemic Index is ?

It is a measure of the effects of *carbohydrates* on blood glucose level

White Fish and Whey protein do not contain carbohydrates Einstein

And as for the Satiety Index. Oh my fcuking life. This is the biggest load of bollocks I've ever seen.

A 'study' where they say to people "eat this, now how full do you feel" PMSL how very scientific.

Comeon man. Thought you were all-knowing with regards to diet ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Are you serious ? Do you even understand what the Glycemic Index is ?
> 
> It is a measure of the effects of *carbohydrates* on blood glucose level
> 
> ...


Whey protein is not strictly high gi no as it contains little carbs, but I think what he is getting at is the fact that it raises blood sugar and insulin through gluconeogenesis acting as a high gi food.

As for the satiety index, how else do u expect people to measure satiety? Lol, not saying your wrong, it's not the most scientific study in the world but if it was easy enough to measure certain chemicals in the brain to measure it I'm pretty sure it would of been done before now. But if u were to actually look at the index I bet u would agree with most of it, which to me says it's mostly right at least


----------

